# Beautiful Rottweilers!



## Blondie

I didnt know I could post on here, but here goes now -

I have had to take back two rotties bred by myself as the owners are in financial difficulties etc etc. Nothing wrong with the dogs themselves, I promise.

Bitch, spayed, 4 years old, well-trained, was owners assistance dog for her epilepsy.

Dog, entire, 2 1/2 years old, well trained.

Both have lived in the house together, mixed with kids and dogs with no problems. We will give the new owners as much support and advice as is needed for the lifetimes of these two dogs. I would love to think someone will take both of them together, but I realise I am hoping for probably too much! the main concern is a good forever home for them and if that be seperate homes, so be it. I am not looking to sell these dogs, I simply ask for a donation which will be given to a rottie rescue organisation.

I will post some pictures as soon as I get the dogs, which will be in the next day or so.


----------



## 2lisa2

aww good luck i love rottweilers my favourite breed always had one as a kid growing up


----------



## simplysardonic

Good luck with finding them lovely homes, they sound like a couple of fantastic dogs


----------



## abbiechi

Seriously wishing you all the luck in the world, kudos to you for taking them back. I know a lot of people wouldn't have done


----------



## Blondie

Thanks guys!! :thumbup1:

Yeah, abbichi - I personally know of 3 so-called Senior rottie breeders who have refused to take rotties of their breeding back and left them in Rescue and it fecking stinks!!!!!


----------



## hawksport

Nice to hear a breeder doing the right thing for puppies they have produced
Good luck with the rehoming


----------



## Blondie

Heres a picture I knew I had somewhere of the bitch -

Ceearott Cleopatra - Cleo Junior


----------



## Cassia

Ceearott said:


> Thanks guys!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah, abbichi - I personally know of 3 so-called Senior rottie breeders who have refused to take rotties of their breeding back and left them in Rescue and it fecking stinks!!!!!


OMG that's awfull! Dobby wasn't even from a person who breeds and even she promised me that if I had any problems and couldn't keep him she'd take him back.
I think every breeder should take dogs back if the owners can't keep them anymore. 
Your a very kind person


----------



## Blondie

Well, I've done all I can for now, have emailed all my doggy contacts, put a post on FB, on here, advertised them on Pets4homes, and even spoke ot my friend in the US and I gotta send her some pictures of the male ASAP and she might, just might, be able to find a show home for him over there.

Fingers and paws crossed!!


----------



## witcheswalk

Gorgeous. Good luck. We are looking for a second dog but think a rottie might be a bit big and we live in Somerset. xxx


----------



## Blondie

witcheswalk said:


> Gorgeous. Good luck. We are looking for a second dog but think a rottie might be a bit big and we live in Somerset. xxx


Cleo aint that big, honest, LOL!


----------



## Argent

Gosh, I wish I could win my mum over, I'd have either of them in a heartbeat if I could. I adore rotties


----------



## witcheswalk

Hmmmmm lol how big is not that big? Sadie is 22 inches to the shoulder. Just bigger than a lab I would say.  Cleo sounds a very well trained girl. xx


----------



## Blondie

witcheswalk said:


> Hmmmmm lol how big is not that big? Sadie is 22 inches to the shoulder. Just bigger than a lab I would say.  Cleo sounds a very well trained girl. xx


Cleo is around 23 inches to the shoulder, she is not tall by rottie standards.

She can predict an epileptic fit in her owner just before it happens, she learnt this herself, without any training!


----------



## new westie owner

Good luck in rehoming :thumbup1:


----------



## witcheswalk

So not much bigger than Sadie at all then...............pop her in the post to Somerset. I will just tell hubby he is seeing double although she doesnt much look like a labradoodle, I will just tell him he should've gone to specsavers lol. 

She is gorgeous. I have an anxiety disorder so a dog with her training would be amazing. Such a shame you are soooo far away. :001_huh:


----------



## Pointermum

It's so sad they have been given up and get soo heart warming that you have taken them back even after years have past. It's really nice to see a breeder who cares and stands by what they say :thumbup:

Best of luck in getting them new homes.


----------



## Staffx

Ceearott, I love your rotties so much, they are so gorgeous and I really want a rottie, when I heard you had taken daisy back I was scared you would advertise her on here as I knew how much I'd want her. However I know I couldn't look after a young'un right now, then you go and advertise these two stunners... my heart is breaking, if only I could have another dog, however I have a cat that has only just got used to our dog so it would be unfair to take on another. Good luck with finding these gorgeous dogs new home, I know yoou won't have trouble.


----------



## Blondie

Staffx said:


> Ceearott, I love your rotties so much, they are so gorgeous and I really want a rottie, when I heard you had taken daisy back I was scared you would advertise her on here as I knew how much I'd want her. However I know I couldn't look after a young'un right now, then you go and advertise these two stunners... my heart is breaking, if only I could have another dog, however I have a cat that has only just got used to our dog so it would be unfair to take on another. Good luck with finding these gorgeous dogs new home, I know yoou won't have trouble.


Bless ya heart hun! Believe you me, if I had room, these two stunners wouldnt be going anywhere and they would be staying with me. As it is, I am having to move into my nana's with the two of them, as I cannot bring in another entire male, having already got Magnum and Blue - World War III will break out!! So, I do need a home for Vegas ASAP!!


----------



## Ditsy42

It is a real sad situation and we r all trying our contacts 2 try and find homes 4 them both, just iwsh the bloody owners had contacted ceearott sooner and not left it til the last resort, not giving enough time 2 sort sumat out 4 the poor babies :mad2:


----------



## Blondie

witcheswalk said:


> So not much bigger than Sadie at all then...............pop her in the post to Somerset. I will just tell hubby he is seeing double although she doesnt much look like a labradoodle, I will just tell him he should've gone to specsavers lol.
> 
> She is gorgeous. I have an anxiety disorder so a dog with her training would be amazing. Such a shame you are soooo far away. :001_huh:


If you really want Cleo Junior, we can get her to you no problems hun.


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters

oh my, just seen this, the rotti bitch looks gorgeous. I grew up with a Rotti bitch, they are adorable dogs. I would have her but I have an elderly cat who is 17 and really hates dogs (he actually attacks dogs of any size, he is nuts!) and if I have dogs here I have to keep him seperate from them and doing this on a permanent basis wouldn't be fair on him  I hope you find somebody to have them soon.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Best of luck finding yours babies their foever home, Its so refreshing to see breeders taking back the dogs they brought into the world, its the least we can do.

As someone that works with breed rescue, I can safely say there are MANY breeders that dont take back their dogs, and its a massive strain on rescues.


----------



## witcheswalk

I will have a chat with my hubby. She is gorgeous.


----------



## simplysardonic

witcheswalk said:


> I will have a chat with my hubby. She is gorgeous.


OOH fingers crossed he says yes


----------



## northnsouth

Now that is what I call a good breeder ...:thumbup::thumbup:.. Hope you get these lovely dogs rehomed.


----------



## Blondie

Thanks for all your positive comments guys, its much appreciated! :thumbup:

I do take my dogs back, no matter how much the inconvience, because I see it as my responsibility as breeder, I brought them into the world so I am ultimately responsible for them for life. I would die of shame if I discovered a dog of my breeding in Rescue somewhere. 

Good news though!! I spoke to what sounds a lovely lady in Yorkshire last night and this morning and she is offering to have Vegas, the male. OH and I are going to take him down tomorrow and see how things go, the person already has a bitch and would like Vegas for companionship for her - she did assure me she had no plans for breeding etc. and would look to have vegas neutered pretty soon. So all sounds good so far, so could you wonderful guys keep sending those positive vibes that all works out tomorrow for Vegas??


----------



## Blondie

Right, guys, am scooting off soon to go and pick up these tw poor doggies and will be going straight to my nanas and she doesnt have internet so wont be back on here till gawd knows when!! :frown2:

Will get Ditsy to keep you all informed of proceedings, so any enquiries, please PM Ditsy and she will let me know.

Cheers guys, for all your help and PM's XXxx


----------



## RAINYBOW

Best of Luck xx


----------



## Blondie

Got back a couple of hours ago, Vegas seemed to like his new home and the people and their rottie bitch. Had a nice chat to them and they seemed lovely family. Told them what to expect with Vegas, all being new for him and stuff. We are gonna keep in touch via Facebook, so lets hope it all works out! 

We brought Cleo Junior home with us tonight (spent an ok night at my nanas lastnight, they settled eventually, with me kipping on the sofa, coz they kept jumping on the bed, lol!) and she has met all her family again, including her mammy Cleo. All seems okay at the mo, just a little tension in the air, but that should settle by tomorrow I hope. We have the crate up just in case its needed t give her some time out, if we think she is getting overwhelmed. Must be hard for her to got from being number one with her family to being back here and at the bottom of the pecking order, poor little sausage!

Just hope she copes alright tomorrow, OH has elected t stay at home instead of going to Leeds Show, to make sure all is well.

Thanks for all ya support guys!


----------



## SashaXx

Wonder if I could sneak another rott in without anyone noticing...


----------



## Blondie

Heres some pics we took of Vegas this morning, before heset off to his new home. He is such a sweetie boy, had I had room, he wouldnt be going anywhere and I would have proudly shown him alongside his brother Magnum.


----------



## SashaXx

Wow he is handsome! :001_wub:


----------



## Blondie

SashaXx said:


> Wow he is handsome! :001_wub:


Just like his daddy, we think he is the spitting image - what do you think??


----------



## SashaXx

Ceearott said:


> Just like his daddy, we think he is the spitting image - what do you think??


His dad's a stunner too! Very similar, lovely heads!


----------



## ChinaBlue

Ceearott said:


> Heres some pics we took of Vegas this morning, before heset off to his new home. He is such a sweetie boy, had I had room, he wouldnt be going anywhere and I would have proudly shown him alongside his brother Magnum.


I must admit I am not a huge fan of Rotties but have to say he could change my mind - he looks lovely.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Just wanted to say how amazing your dogs are - One day when I am living in the right house I would love a Rottie :001_wub: Met one on our walk this morning and actually wanted to steal it from the owner.

Good on you for taking them back :thumbsup:

And both of them are true stunners and I hope you find the female a home really really soon. If you need a foster home in Bed's, Im sure Millie would welcome a sister with open paws! :001_tt1:


----------



## Tigerneko

oh how I wish I could take on one of these dogs!

me and the OH are looking into having a rottie in the future, I just wish my lad was better, i'd love to take on a dog of 'my own'.

Keep us updated and best of luck! Do you have any pics of the female?


----------



## Mrs White

It really warms my heart to see a breeder doing this:thumbsup:

Most forums I have a look at are full of bickering but in the short time I've been here I have seen nothing but great stuff. Look forward to hanging around

Oh aye, if only I had a bigger place for these two, I'd fly back to Geordieland tomorrow for them. Absolutely stunning:001_tt1:


----------



## mstori

so pleased your boy has found a home, he is a stunner!

unfortunately i think someone may notice if i tried to sneak one in.. grr  x


----------



## Blondie

Just to give you guys an update - Vegas has settled right into his new home, even better than I dared hope! 

He is following his new friend, Roxy the rottie bitch everywhere and he didnt even make a peep on his first night.

I am soooo glad this is turning out for him, and his new family are keeping in regular contact, which I am most happy about because this boy could easily have stolen my heart had we had to keep him any length of time. I can rest easier now knowing he has a loving new family that will care for him dearly.


----------



## simplysardonic

Ceearott said:


> Just to give you guys an update - Vegas has settled right into his new home, even better than I dared hope!
> 
> He is following his new friend, Roxy the rottie bitch everywhere and he didnt even make a peep on his first night.
> 
> I am soooo glad this is turning out for him, and his new family are keeping in regular contact, which I am most happy about because this boy could easily have stolen my heart had we had to keep him any length of time. I can rest easier now knowing he has a loving new family that will care for him dearly.


Brilliant news, so glad he's found a lovely new home


----------



## babycham2002

fantastic I am so pleased


----------



## Blondie

Thanks guys!


----------



## Marley boy

Ceearott said:


> Cleo is around 23 inches to the shoulder, she is not tall by rottie standards.
> 
> She can predict an epileptic fit in her owner just before it happens, she learnt this herself, without any training!


wow if this happend a year ago i would have had her in a flash, who knows she may have save saved my OHs life


----------



## harley bear

They are stunning! Love to see rotties with tails


----------



## Blondie

Marley boy said:


> wow if this happend a year ago i would have had her in a flash, who knows she may have save saved my OHs life


Ah, bless ya hun! Xx

Cleo did this herself, without any special training, we had planned to train her once she turned 15 months old, but turned out we didnt need to - clever girl did it all of her own accord!


----------



## Blondie

harley bear said:


> They are stunning! Love to see rotties with tails


yes, they are at that fabby 'coffee table' height and can swipe things around the room with incredible G-Force!!


----------



## Changes

Ceearott said:


> Thanks guys!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah, abbichi - I personally know of 3 so-called Senior rottie breeders who have refused to take rotties of their breeding back and left them in Rescue and it fecking stinks!!!!!


I took back a pup from my litter because the owners couldn't keep him, it took me a while but I managed to find him the perfect home  x

I have some contacts here in North Wales if you would like me to put them on our local rescue FB page xx


----------



## Blondie

Changes said:


> I took back a pup from my litter because the owners couldn't keep him, it took me a while but I managed to find him the perfect home  x
> 
> I have some contacts here in North Wales if you would like me to put them on our local rescue FB page xx


That would be fabby, thank you very much!! You never know who will come along........


----------



## RAINYBOW

I tried really hard to convince OH he NEEEEDED a new work companion (he works in a huge secure factory unit with a nice big enclosed yard and lovely comfy offices )

I did actually manage to get him to give it some real thought because i know he loves the breed but his "sensible head" got the better of him and he was too worried about it not working out 

Hope you find homes soon xxx


----------



## harley bear

I would LOVE to get my hands on her and see how she was round my kids she is just .... well the muts nuts so to speak


----------



## samjaymc

good luck with finding them lovely homes


----------



## Blondie

harley bear said:


> I would LOVE to get my hands on her and see how she was round my kids she is just .... well the muts nuts so to speak


She is great with kids - honest!! :smile5:


----------



## harley bear

Ceearott said:


> She is great with kids - honest!! :smile5:


2 rowdy toddlers kid friendly? she is beautiful... which litter is she from?


----------



## Blondie

harley bear said:


> 2 rowdy toddlers kid friendly? she is beautiful... which litter is she from?


She is from my 3rd litter, a repeat mating of the 2nd. Rojaneva Dark N Dainty At Ceearott X Javladare Breakaway. Born 24th July 2007.


----------



## Blondie

RAINYBOW said:


> I tried really hard to convince OH he NEEEEDED a new work companion (he works in a huge secure factory unit with a nice big enclosed yard and lovely comfy offices )
> 
> I did actually manage to get him to give it some real thought because i know he loves the breed but his "sensible head" got the better of him and he was too worried about it not working out
> 
> Hope you find homes soon xxx


Aww, bless ya hun!! Sometimes these OH's are hard work aint they, lol?!!


----------



## witcheswalk

My OH is not co-operating either boo. He is worried as it is a long way to bring her and we would need to test Sadie with her first. Hope she finds a new home soon. xxxx


----------



## Dazadal

Hi Ceearott
Just to reflect what others have said, well done for taking them back, its so important to take responsibility for the dogs we produce. I speak as someone who breeds Dalmatians and who sits on the Committee of British Dalmatian Welfare. We too have "top breeders" who let Welfare clean up after them and take little or no interest in the Welfare of their puppies.:cursing: I hope you get them a new home they sound like lovely dogs.
Daza


----------



## Blondie

Dazadal said:


> Hi Ceearott
> Just to reflect what others have said, well done for taking them back, its so important to take responsibility for the dogs we produce. I speak as someone who breeds Dalmatians and who sits on the Committee of British Dalmatian Welfare. We too have "top breeders" who let Welfare clean up after them and take little or no interest in the Welfare of their puppies.:cursing: I hope you get them a new home they sound like lovely dogs.
> Daza


Thank you!! And I wish Rescues would name and shame these breeders, because it would put the cat amongst the pigeons in my breed if these names were made public!!! One of them should really really know better!!:cursing::cursing:


----------



## Blondie

After all the attention surrounding Vegas and his new home with Harley Bear, I thought twas only fair to let you guys know that Cleo Junior also has a new home, she went on Friday evening and now has a wonderful family who love her to bits already, she ran straight in the house and into the garden like she belonged!! here she is with the young son -


----------



## harley bear

Ceearott said:


> After all the attention surrounding Vegas and his new home with Harley Bear, I thought twas only fair to let you guys know that Cleo Junior also has a new home, she went on Friday evening and now has a wonderful family who love her to bits already, she ran straight in the house and into the garden like she belonged!! here she is with the young son -


Im soooo glad she found a home too  Shes so pretty!


----------

